# Kurierfahrer!



## Mira (4. März 2002)

Hi!

Ist irgendjemand von euch Kurierfahrer (in HH)???
Was muß man da machen, wg. Gewerbeschein und so, vor allem wenn man Studentin ist und Bafög bekommt??

MFG Mira


----------



## Bischi (4. März 2002)

ham´ die nicht ´ne website irgendwo ?   also so ganz auf eigene faust wird das wohl nix glaub ich...

mfg, bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bischi (4. März 2002)

bin hier irgendwann schon mal drüber gestolpert...   aber für dein Geld musste da echt was tun.  da steht was von um die 4000 Mark bei Vollzeitarbeit als Bike-Kurier... *WENN DU GUT BIST * 

Kannst Dich da ja mal schlau machen und dann hier posten was Du rausbekommen hast...


mfg, bischi


----------



## gage_ (4. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bischi _
> *da steht was von um die 4000 Mark bei Vollzeitarbeit als Bike-Kurier... WENN DU GUT BIST*



Muss man dafuer Atom-Muell transportieren?


----------



## Bischi (4. März 2002)

der typ am telefon meinte ich muss nur hin und wieder mal ´n päckchen zum Hauptbahnhof bringen  


mfg, bischi


----------



## nameda (4. März 2002)

.. bin kurierfahrerin in wien (kann also zu deinen fragen nix sagen).
gut bezahlt ist der job sicher nicht. in ö wird aber die hälte des verdienstes als kilometergeld verrechnet (zählt also nicht zum einkommen und beeinflußt meine studienbeihilfe nicht).

ich fahr jetzt seit mehr als einem halben jahr.. und staune wie es meine kollegInnen schaffen soviel zu verdienen (manchmal).
bei mir sehe ich kaum steigerungsmöglichkeiten: im stadtverkehr kann ich nur mehr unter halsbrecherischen bedingungen schneller werden und die stadt kenn ich auch schon langsam.
trotzdem ist der job (bei der richtigen firma - von kapitalistischen halsbschneidern laß lieber die finger) ziemlich genial - wenns nicht grad -13° hat und schneit ;o).
die konditionssteigerung bringts allerdings nicht - der stadtverkehr ist kaum die herausforderung.


----------



## Mira (5. März 2002)

Bischi, vielen Dank für deinen Tip - aber sag mal, eigentlich wollte ich Geld verdienen und nicht zum Fenster rausschmeissen.
Sind die irre???  1200+400+50??? Nur um ein bißchen in der Stadt rumzugurcken und sich Kurierfahrer nennen zu dürfen?!
Und von den "erfahrenden Kurierfahrern" lernt man dann Radfahren oder was - für 400DM??!!!
Man, das sind zwei Monate Bafög!

 = VERARSCHUNG

MFG Mira


----------



## Bischi (5. März 2002)

....hat mich auch gewundert...    mich würde mal interessieren wie lange die Aspiranten im Schnitt bei so´ner Firma bleiben...    weil die komplette Einlage kriegt man ja wohl nicht zurückerstattet...

und wenn Du BaföööööööG kriegst is doch alles safe...  


mfg, bischi


----------

